# Ashdod- 5th largest city in Israel



## asif iqbal (Sep 3, 2006)

ZOHAR said:


> more than 50% are 100% seculars (emmigrants from Russia/Ukraine/Georgia)


ah ok thanks


----------



## RoM (May 22, 2003)

Ashdod is today (according the city statistics) around 220.000 inhabitants and is the 5th largest city in Israel, in the last 15 years the city trippled itself from being a small 60.000 town into what it is today. statistics also suggests that in 10-15 years Ashdod would become a 350.000 people city and would claim the 3ed largest city of Israel title.


----------



## andrey i (Mar 12, 2007)

Lakish river park


----------



## andrey i (Mar 12, 2007)

The marina neighborhood


















Tet vav neighborhood


----------



## DanteXavier (Jan 6, 2007)

I'm quite impressed! I like the architecture on the buildings, and the layout is so organized and aesthetically pleasing-it looks like a good place to live!


----------



## andrey i (Mar 12, 2007)

The marina
















the city


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

interesting what they are gonna to build in this vacant placE?


----------



## andrey i (Mar 12, 2007)

ZOHAR said:


> interesting what they are gonna to build in this vacant placE?


on the right of this pic u/c a 30 floors office building


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

amazing,some rendeR?


----------



## ARTЁM (Nov 17, 2004)

nice city, very nice, as the rest of the country!


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

thanx ,friend


----------



## andrey i (Mar 12, 2007)

Israel independence day


----------



## Zimcompany (Jul 30, 2007)

Ashdod it's beautiful,according to other cities in Israel!


----------



## Zimcompany (Jul 30, 2007)

andrey i said:


> Israel independence day


You better ask for permishion befor you do such thing!


----------



## Zimcompany (Jul 30, 2007)

This photos were takin' by me in range of 2 minets!


----------



## Pallo_3 (Aug 6, 2007)

ZOHAR said:


> more than 50% are 100% seculars (emmigrants from Russia/Ukraine/Georgia)


Funny English again


----------



## Zimcompany (Jul 30, 2007)

ARTЁM;14480499 said:


> nice city, very nice, as the rest of the country!


Salyam Artem kak pozivaesh?
hyshke lipsis yahshemisis ya aziz djan!


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

flickr


----------



## cello1974 (May 20, 2003)

Beautiful, well organized and very clean! :applause:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great pics :cheers: Its a very nice city


----------

